# Stowa Worn & Wound Partitio Blue



## StufflerMike

For this limited edition, Worn & Wound and Stowa made the dial a faded denim blue that adds a slightly playful dimension to the design while maintaining its characteristic versatility. Paired with parchment lume, a red tipped seconds hand and a Sage suede Model 2 Premium strap, the Partitio Blue LE is a unique take on a vintage-inspired watch with an unexpected rustic charm.

Inside of the Partito Blue LE ticks the ETA 2824-2 movement, hacking.

This is a limited edition of 100 (according to W & W individual numbers cannot be chosen.)

Retail: $759









Pics©Worn & Wound


----------



## Fikk

Wow! I hope they won't go too fast. There is only the red tip that doesn't completely please me immediately.

Do you know if they are shipped from Germany or the US?


----------



## pdsf

Fikk said:


> Wow! I hope they won't go too fast. There is only the red tip that doesn't completely please me immediately.
> 
> Do you know if they are shipped from Germany or the US?


The website says they will be shipped from Stowa Germany.


----------



## Fikk

Thanks. I also saw this:
"EU customers will be contacted after order to collect VAT.", so 19% extra but still better than the local VAT + import costs


----------



## JacobC

This is a really good looking edition and ruining my plans for my next watch


----------



## evanr

I'm surprised that nobody has pointed out that it has the lovely old logo! The W&W Antea LE had the new logo.

The blue dial with parchment lume gives it a dramatically different look than my black Partitio. Very cool!


----------



## Bradjhomes

evanr said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has pointed out that it has the lovely old logo! The W&W Antea LE had the new logo.
> 
> The blue dial with parchment lume gives it a dramatically different look than my black Partitio. Very cool!


I don't think the Partitio has ever been given the new logo.


----------



## warsh

JacobC said:


> This is a really good looking edition and ruining my plans for my next watch


+1 !!

And I already own a white dial Partitio. Would be insane to own 2...... right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark

After picking up a Marine 36 last month on a pre-owned forum I've absolutely been bitten by the Stowa bug. All soon as I saw this all my other watch plans were tossed out the window and I pulled the trigger this morning. I'm thinking these will go quickly. My only squibble is I wish there was a manual wind option. Anyone know what the chances are of Stowa being willing to swap the movement?


----------



## StufflerMike

flaccidaardvark said:


> After picking up a Marine 36 last month on a pre-owned forum I've absolutely been bitten by the Stowa bug. All soon as I saw this all my other watch plans were tossed out the window and I pulled the trigger this morning. I'm thinking these will go quickly. My only squibble is I wish there was a manual wind option. Anyone know what the chances are of Stowa being willing to swap the movement?


Wouldn't be the Limited Edition anymore Stowa and W&W agreed to. So I doubt it.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

stuffler said:


> Wouldn't be the Limited Edition anymore Stowa and W&W agreed to. So I doubt it.


Ah that makes sense, thanks. I think I will still be quite pleased with it.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Love this watch--and a great strap pairing! It's all I can do to keep from buying this today.


----------



## Independent George

Too small.


----------



## Quartersawn

Independent George said:


> Too small.


A no logo, no date flieger in that color scheme would be practically irresistible...


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Fantastic. Handwinding would have been top of the cream.


----------



## JacobC

Nasir Kasmani said:


> Fantastic. Handwinding would have been top of the cream.


Agreed. Disappointed it's not hand-wound.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TgeekB

Oh crap, that is gorgeous! Have the white but love this blue also. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dboulders

There aren't many watches that I fall in love with immediately especially without seeing it in the metal. But this watch was perfect in almost every way. (If it was hand-wound it would be a 10/10 in my book) I live in NYC and work in Brooklyn so I was able to go Saturday morning to check it out in person and say hi to Zach & Blake from Worn & Wound. They are such nice guys and they make fantastic products so I always try and support them when I can. Once I saw the watch in person I knew I had to have it and placed the order in my car on the way back to work. I didn't bring my camera with me so here are a few iPhone pics I snapped.



















The only problem now is the wait. December can't come fast enough...


----------



## flaccidaardvark

*Re: Stowa Worn & Wound Partitio Blue*

This is exactly what I was thinking 100%. What is your wrist circumference? 
.


dboulders said:


> There aren't many watches that I fall in love with immediately especially without seeing it in the metal. But this watch was perfect in almost every way. (If it was hand-wound it would be a 10/10 in my book) I live in NYC and work in Brooklyn so I was able to go Saturday morning to check it out in person and say hi to the Zach & Blake from Worn & Wound. They are such nice guys and they make fantastic products. Once I saw the watch in person I knew I had to have it and placed the order in my car on the way back to my store. I didn't bring my camera with me so here are a few iPhone pics I snapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem now is the wait. December can't come fast enough...


----------



## Horoticus

warsh said:


> And I already own a white dial Partitio. Would be insane to own 2...... right?


Nope. :-!


----------



## Penfold36

Wow! This is gorgeous. I wish I hadn't visited this thread. Now what? I need to let this sink in for a day or two.


----------



## warsh

Horoticus said:


> Nope. :-!


Haha. Thanks Horoticus! I took your sound advice and pulled the trigger. This one really looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

warsh said:


> Haha. Thanks Horoticus! I took your sound advice and pulled the trigger. This one really looks great


Nicely done warsh! Trigger pulled, as well. |>


----------



## dboulders

Horoticus said:


> Nicely done warsh! Trigger pulled, as well. |>


Great to see a few more ordered.

Seriously can't wait until it gets here. It's going to be a long few weeks..


----------



## warsh

Horoticus said:


> Nicely done warsh! Trigger pulled, as well. |>


Bravo! Glad you weren't just egging the rest of us on....
The Partitio is a really, really good watch. You will love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Let me repeat myself. Crap!

"I don't need a new watch"
"I already have the white one"
"You already have 4 Stowa's"
"The blue looks really nice though"
Ordered.
.
.
.
.
.
Oh well.

Crap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh

TgeekB said:


> Let me repeat myself. Crap!
> 
> "I don't need a new watch"
> "I already have the white one"
> "You already have 4 Stowa's"
> "The blue looks really nice though"
> Ordered.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Oh well.
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Way to go TgeekB! My situation very similar. But this looks like a great one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

warsh said:


> Way to go TgeekB! My situation very similar. But this looks like a great one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've been looking for a nice blue dial watch for a while. Couldn't resist this one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iggy-th

just pull the trigger for 2 pieces to Thailand 

BTW, so it's not limited edition anymore ?


----------



## JacobC

iggy-th said:


> just pull the trigger for 2 pieces to Thailand
> 
> BTW, so it's not limited edition anymore ?


It is, 100 pieces


----------



## flaccidaardvark

*Re: Stowa Worn & Wound Partitio Blue*

Just checked the website and it looks like delivery for new orders is at end of December early January.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Now at late January, seems like these are going pretty quickly.


----------



## Rosenbloom

Are they all sold? Can't find it on the online store. :-s


----------



## Doulos Christos

Try:
https://windupwatchshop.com/collections/watches/products/partitio-blau?variant=13942716956738


----------



## Rosenbloom

Doulos Christos said:


> Try:
> https://windupwatchshop.com/collections/watches/products/partitio-blau?variant=13942716956738


Many thanks!! :-!


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Got a nice surprise delivery today, the new Partitio Blau! Took some quick shots for any who are interested. My initial thoughts: This piece is quite a looker! The color combinations look good in pictures and great in person. Compared to the Marine 36 (which is the only other Stowa I've had) this watch seems smaller even though the case size is 1mm bigger. The longer lugs help it sit squarely on my wrist. The finishing on the dial is very good, everything looks even and crisp. The blue is a really pleasant shade and plays off of the parchment colored numbers and hands really well. I also like that the dial has the old logo but the crown is signed with the new logo. The Worn and Wound strap feels nice and high quality. It's also thicker than I expected but still fairly supple. All in all a really well done design. Kudos to Stowa and Worn and Wound on a fantastic collaboration and execution.


----------



## JacobC

I am going back and forth on the beige lume. How are you enjoying it? Lume shot?


----------



## TgeekB

Thanks for the pics. Can’t wait for mine to arrive. I have a feeling I won’t want to take it off. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flaccidaardvark

JacobC said:


> I am going back and forth on the beige lume. How are you enjoying it? Lume shot?


I'm enjoying it a great deal, the beige colored numbers and hands is actually one of my favorite details about it. Here is a lume shot I took earlier, I charged it for about a minute using my cell phone flashlight.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

TgeekB said:


> Thanks for the pics. Can't wait for mine to arrive. I have a feeling I won't want to take it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


I've been wearing mine all day, the more I wear it the more I really like the strap. I hadn't realized Worn and Wound makes such nice straps. Hopefully you'll get yours soon!


----------



## rasmusp

I'm quite tempted by this watch. Partitio looks superb in blue.

Would it work with a suit in a not too conservative environment, or is it too casual? Maybe with another strap?

Also, am I buying the watch from Stowa, an EU company for which the familiar sales obligations apply (for EU citizens), or from W&W?


----------



## StufflerMike

From W&W, as explained here:

https://windupwatchshop.com/collections/watches/products/partitio-blau?variant=13942716956738

Orders will be accepted at 25 units per month. Current ship date will be updated and shown on this page. Watches will ship directly from Stowa Germany. *EU customers will be contacted after order to collect VAT. Depending on your shipping destination you may be subject to import taxes. *FedEx or DHL will be used to ship all watches.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

I think you are buying the watch from W&W and it is supplied by Stowa. I say this because I expected to have to pay duties or customs before Fed Ex would release the package to me but they just handed it over after a signature. If you are thinking about it I would not wait too long, on their Instagram (W&W) post they stated that there were only a few left.

FWIW I think it would look just fine with a suit even in a somewhat conservative environment.


rasmusp said:


> I'm quite tempted by this watch. Partitio looks superb in blue.
> 
> Would it work with a suit in a not too conservative environment, or is it too casual? Maybe with another strap?
> 
> Also, am I buying the watch from Stowa, an EU company for which the familiar sales obligations apply (for EU citizens), or from W&W?


----------



## JacobC

I'm pretty tempted at this point


----------



## rasmusp

stuffler,mike, indeed that is the only information on the sales page and as you point out, I think, in contains no relevant information on the particularities of the sale, only that it is shipped by Stowa.

I sent an email to W&W a couple of weeks ago but alas I have not received an answer.


----------



## rasmusp

flaccidaardvark, thanks for the information. It's USD 500 is the limit for duty free in the US, right? I am surprised you did not pay duties.


----------



## StufflerMike

rasmusp said:


> stuffler,mike, indeed that is the only information on the sales page and as you point out, I think, in contains no relevant information on the particularities of the sale, only that it is shipped by Stowa.
> 
> I sent an email to W&W a couple of weeks ago but alas I have not received an answer.


Hmmh, you order from W&W, you pay $759.00 incl. free shipping in the US to W&W, Stowa will then ship. I don't miss any info. But this is just me. Imho $756 already comprises duties. EU customers will have to pay +19% VAT to Stowa which equals about €800.


----------



## dboulders

I received mine yesterday and I couldn't be happier!!! Sorry for the iPhone pics but I haven't had a chance to take some legit pics with my camera.

I was smilling ear to ear when I saw it.










I think it works with a suit pretty damn well. What do you guys/gals think?




























My 4 year old asked if he could wear my Casio Royale today and of course I said yes so we had to document that with a quick wristi. Hopefully he doesn't play with it too much and get it taken away o|










If I was going to be super picky (which I'm not) my only complaint would be the packaging. Besides the caseback markings there isn't any other documentation showing it to be the W&W LE. I picked up a Dan Henry WindUp SE and even that one had a small certificate which showed the number and some details about it which was a really cool touch. But honestly this is just me looking to find something to complain about. I love what the guys at WW do and I'm happy to support them especially when it's with a product as killer as this watch is. Now I need to find the Autodromo & 1st Stowa collab to complete my trio.


----------



## rasmusp

stuffler said:


> Hmmh, you order from W&W, you pay $759.00 incl. free shipping in the US to W&W, Stowa will then ship. I don't miss any info. But this is just me. Imho $756 already comprises duties. EU customers will have to pay +19% VAT to Stowa which equals about €800.


It is just not obvious what the implications of the extra foreign dealer is. Does the EU cool-off period apply? Do I enjoy the full EU warranty as if buying directly from Stowa (in addition to the warranty of Stowa itself)?

Although the Blau LE is 7.7% cheaper than a regular Partitio for US customers (assuming no duties), it's 9.8% more expensive than the regular version for EU customers. So it would be nice to at least enjoy the same benefits as if buying directly from Stowa...


----------



## flaccidaardvark

rasmusp said:


> flaccidaardvark, thanks for the information. It's USD 500 is the limit for duty free in the US, right? I am surprised you did not pay duties.


That is what I had thought, i was surprised (pleasantly) as well. Can any other US buyers chime in, did you have to pay any duties on delivery?


----------



## dboulders

flaccidaardvark said:


> That is what I had thought, i was surprised (pleasantly) as well. Can any other US buyers chime in, did you have to pay any duties on delivery?


I didn't anything additional to what was on the WW site at checkout.


----------



## StufflerMike

Email from Jörg



> immer zwei Jahre
> 
> schön. gut. wahr. ;-)


Which translates into „Warranty is always two years."


----------



## avian_gator

I just ordered mine!



rasmusp said:


> Would it work with a suit in a not too conservative environment, or is it too casual? Maybe with another strap?


It's certainly on the casual side of things, but I think it'll be fine. I work in a suit-wearing environment and half of my colleagues wear plastic fitbits...

I can't wait to try mine out on a tweed strap, I think it'll look amazing with a suit.


----------



## joeabroad

rasmusp said:


> Although the Blau LE is 7.7% cheaper than a regular Partitio for US customers (assuming no duties), it's 9.8% more expensive than the regular version for EU customers.


Maybe I'm thicker than usual today, but could you explain your math? The Stowa website prices the "regular Partitio" at 611.76 euro, which is about $692 US at today's exchange rate--for US and European customers alike, although the latter have to tack on the hefty VAT, of course.


----------



## montydrei

flaccidaardvark said:


> That is what I had thought, i was surprised (pleasantly) as well. Can any other US buyers chime in, did you have to pay any duties on delivery?


I had read elsewhere that FedEx delivers the watch to you as soon as they get it, and after that (within a few weeks) they then send you a bill for the duty tax. Kind of funny that they let you take possession of the item first before they charge for the duty. I wonder how many people abuse this system and leave FedEx holding the bag for duties (which I assume they pay as soon as they take possession of the item from the foreign seller).


----------



## rasmusp

joeabroad you are most likely right. I did not subtract the EU vat.


----------



## TgeekB

montydrei said:


> I had read elsewhere that FedEx delivers the watch to you as soon as they get it, and after that (within a few weeks) they then send you a bill for the duty tax. Kind of funny that they let you take possession of the item first before they charge for the duty. I wonder how many people abuse this system and leave FedEx holding the bag for duties (which I assume they pay as soon as they take possession of the item from the foreign seller).


This is my past experience.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flaccidaardvark

montydrei said:


> I had read elsewhere that FedEx delivers the watch to you as soon as they get it, and after that (within a few weeks) they then send you a bill for the duty tax. Kind of funny that they let you take possession of the item first before they charge for the duty. I wonder how many people abuse this system and leave FedEx holding the bag for duties (which I assume they pay as soon as they take possession of the item from the foreign seller).


Yes that does seem odd, what could they really do to keep you on the hook after you've already got your package? I'd be curious as to the business reasoning behind that. My only experience with this was when I bought a watch from Time factors and UPS would not release it to me until I had reimbursed them for the duties.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Aw fiddlesticks.


TgeekB said:


> This is my past experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## montydrei

flaccidaardvark said:


> Aw fiddlesticks.


I can't seem to find where I'd read it before, but someone else in the US who had ordered a Stowa direct got a bill for around $18 for the duties. I can't remember which watch it was now, though :/


----------



## warsh

TgeekB said:


> This is my past experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

flaccidaardvark said:


> Aw fiddlesticks.


They changed the limit to $800 a few years ago. You should be fine.

I ordered a Flieger a few years ago (before the change), and I received the Fedex bill a few weeks later for about $18-20.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

montydrei said:


> I can't seem to find where I'd read it before, but someone else in the US who had ordered a Stowa direct got a bill for around $18 for the duties. I can't remember which watch it was now, though :/


Well, all things considered $18 isn't too bad. I had assumed it would be much higher.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Penfold36 said:


> They changed the limit to $800 a few years ago. You should be fine.
> 
> I ordered a Flieger a few years ago (before the change), and I received the Fedex bill a few weeks later for about $18-20.


Ah nice, thanks for that info. I'm not too worried about the duty, there's just a certain satisfaction in getting something duty free


----------



## dboulders

flaccidaardvark said:


> Ah nice, thanks for that info. I'm not too worried about the duty, there's just a certain satisfaction in getting something duty free


This was my first purchase from outside the US so I wasn't sure what to expect. But hey $20 isn't terrible. Anyone else receive theirs? If so what are your thoughts??


----------



## warsh

I have received mine, but it’s wrapped up under the tree until the 25th....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders

warsh said:


> I have received mine, but it's wrapped up under the tree until the 25th....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh man I couldn't wait that long. I almost always pay for expedited shipping when its available. I'm very impatient lol


----------



## JacobC

warsh said:


> I have received mine, but it's wrapped up under the tree until the 25th....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


THAT is praiseworthy self control right thar


----------



## TgeekB

*Stowa Worn & Wound Partitio Blue*



warsh said:


> I have received mine, but it's wrapped up under the tree until the 25th....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not sure whether you're insane or the most patient person on the planet.
Good for you. I can tell you, if mine shows up before Christmas it will be on my arm not under any tree. 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## montydrei

warsh said:


> I have received mine, but it's wrapped up under the tree until the 25th....


You might end up being one of the few honest people who pay the duty before opening the package! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## flaccidaardvark

warsh said:


> I have received mine, but it's wrapped up under the tree until the 25th....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I applaud your self control and that's one hell of a great gift to be excited for Christmas morning!


----------



## TgeekB

Got notification that mine has been shipped and will arrive Monday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dorian Galt

I also could not help myself. Ship dates moved from January to late January to February. Did not know how many there were remaining and went for it. Based on 25 a month, do you think they will ship through February or March only?


----------



## JacobC

Dorian Galt said:


> I also could not help myself. Ship dates moved from January to late January to February. Did not know how many there were remaining and went for it. Based on 25 a month, do you think they will ship through February or March only?


March at the latest I'd say


----------



## TgeekB

Dorian Galt said:


> I also could not help myself. Ship dates moved from January to late January to February. Did not know how many there were remaining and went for it. Based on 25 a month, do you think they will ship through February or March only?


I was told by them I was in the second group of 25. Mine shipped yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flyingpicasso

I have a hunch this LE might increase interest in the standard Partitio models. It's a great, often overlooked model in Stowa's lineup.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

flyingpicasso said:


> I have a hunch this LE might increase interest in the standard Partitio models. It's a great, often overlooked model in Stowa's lineup.


I agree, I feel like it's one of their most underrated models.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Wanted to add a better lume shot I was able to get. This was on the winder using my cell flashlight to charge for around 20-30 seconds. Quite crisp and quite clear.


----------



## TgeekB

flaccidaardvark said:


> Wanted to add a better lume shot I was able to get. This was on the winder using my cell flashlight to charge for around 20-30 seconds. Quite crisp and quite clear.
> 
> View attachment 13722393


Looks great!
My weiß model has decent enough lume to allow me to see the time all night so I expect the Blau will do the same.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dboulders

flyingpicasso said:


> I have a hunch this LE might increase interest in the standard Partitio models. It's a great, often overlooked model in Stowa's lineup.


I agree with this! I hadn't looked at this much before and now that I received this one I'm keeping an eye out for a manual wind white dial. &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## djdust12

So sharp looking. The problem with Stowa, I always start picking out and customizing the watches, next thing I know 6 watches are in my cart!


----------



## schticy

So I've had mine on my wrist solidly for the last week or so, and I have to say this is a great watch. 
Out of my three Partitios, which are also lovely watches, this has taken first spot away from the white dialled version.
I actually like that it's an auto, the smaller sized crown on these watches and the movement used means handwinding isn't quite as pleasant as on some of the larger handwinders (eg the chronos or marine originals).

The blue dial is a different shade to the recent LE marines, but works well, and fits with the lume colour too. Slightly lighter and a more saturated blue to my eye. Can't see much if any difference in lume intensity compared to the standard partitios, but I don't tend to rely on lume much. I'm a bit divided on the merits of the red tip to the seconds hand. It does bring a nice splash of colour and differentiates from the standard model. But it sometimes gives the optical illusion that the hand is shorter. 

The size is obviously familiar, being identical to the regular version. It is a smaller watch, which might put some off. But it does fit the vintage look. If anything, this one feels more vintage in look than the black, despite the black being based on a historical model - go figure!

I did ditch the strap quite quickly. It's a nice enough strap and quite distinctive, but probably a bit too casual for me to wear with a suit during the week. So I switched it over for an old dark brown Antea KS strap I had lying around, and that works better for me. The original strap will find a home on something else.


Overall though this is a great limited edition, and actually quite a versatile watch. Very pleased with it.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

So what is the thought here on a "break-in" period? In all of your experiences, roughly how long before the watch settles into a consistent rate? This is the first watch I have bought new at this price level so I am not sure what to expect.


----------



## JacobC

flaccidaardvark said:


> So what is the thought here on a "break-in" period? In all of your experiences, roughly how long before the watch settles into a consistent rate? This is the first watch I have bought new at this price level so I am not sure what to expect.


With most movements I don't accuracy check them for the first 30 days, and keep it running continuously for 30 days. Most problems with complications or failures will happen in that time frame.


----------



## TgeekB

Worth every penny.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh

Got mine for Xmas!


----------



## City74

Somehow I missed this watch being produced. I ordered mine today. Thank goodness I didn’t miss it before it sold out


----------



## JacobC

I ultimately decided against it due to my ongoing dislike of beige lume. If this had white lume I'd have ordered one for each wrist!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh

City74 said:


> Somehow I missed this watch being produced. I ordered mine today. Thank goodness I didn't miss it before it sold out


Looks like you got in just under the wire. Website says there are <10 left.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

JacobC said:


> I ultimately decided against it due to my ongoing dislike of beige lume. If this had white lume I'd have ordered one for each wrist!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The world would be boring if we all liked the same watches......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

warsh said:


> The world would be boring if we all liked the same watches......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. This way, since there are only 100, someone who truly loves it will get a chance to purchase one.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wooly88

warsh said:


> Got mine for Xmas!
> 
> View attachment 13748525


Love it on the suede strap!


----------



## flaccidaardvark

TgeekB said:


> I agree. This way, since there are only 100, someone who truly loves it will get a chance to purchase one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


To be honest I thought they would have sold out fairly quickly although I suppose selling all 100 pieces within a month is still pretty fast. I just assumed that everyone would find it as perfect as I do. IMHO there is very little, if at all, not to like.


----------



## TgeekB

flaccidaardvark said:


> To be honest I thought they would have sold out fairly quickly although I suppose selling all 100 pieces within a month is still pretty fast. I just assumed that everyone would find it as perfect as I do. IMHO there is very little, if at all, not to like.


Totally agree with you, but we all have different opinions, likes and dislikes, etc. 
I had looked at the white Partitio for a while. Many people said it was too small, lots of other negatives but there was something about it I liked. I finally pulled the trigger and, one I had it in my hands, liked it even more. To me it's a great modern rendition of a classic. When I saw the LE Blau I couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rasmusp

The blue Partitios have sold out now. I am certainly eagerly awaiting mine.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Am I the only one that has been fawning over mine like Gollum?

P.S. Have to ask, how's the time keeping looking on everyone else's?


----------



## Bazanaa

I ordered 2 weeks ago but still have to wait until February.. The color of the dial looks quite different from picture to picture, so I can't imagine how it will look.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Bazanaa said:


> I ordered 2 weeks ago but still have to wait until February.. The color of the dial looks quite different from picture to picture, so I can't imagine how it will look.


This is just me but it's a very satisfying blue color. Especially if blue is your favorite color.


----------



## City74

flaccidaardvark said:


> This is just me but it's a very satisfying blue color. Especially if blue is your favorite color.


I'm anxious to see the color in person. My last blue dial I bought without seeing in person first (Sinn 556) was a disaster. The dial looked purple often and that wasn't cool. I'm hoping this one lives up to expectations


----------



## warsh

City74 said:


> I'm anxious to see the color in person. My last blue dial I bought without seeing in person first (Sinn 556) was a disaster. The dial looked purple often and that wasn't cool. I'm hoping this one lives up to expectations


This one is a great color. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark

warsh said:


> This one is a great color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap do you have on there? That's a great combo.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

City74 said:


> I'm anxious to see the color in person. My last blue dial I bought without seeing in person first (Sinn 556) was a disaster. The dial looked purple often and that wasn't cool. I'm hoping this one lives up to expectations


I honestly think you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## warsh

flaccidaardvark said:


> What strap do you have on there? That's a great combo.


Thanks!! Funny you say that, as I was so psyched for the W&W strap that came with this LE. It looked so good in the photos, but it didn't really do much for me in the flesh. So I put mine on an old Laco strap......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

warsh said:


> Thanks!! Funny you say that, as I was so psyched for the W&W strap that came with this LE. It looked so good in the photos, but it didn't really do much for me in the flesh. So I put mine on an old Laco strap......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that I'll change the strap once I get the watch. I was thinking a "whiskey" colored cordovan or this one from Bas&Lokes

"Copeland" Natural Vintage Handmade Leather Watch Strap


----------



## warsh

City74 said:


> I know that I'll change the strap once I get the watch. I was thinking a "whiskey" colored cordovan or this one from Bas&Lokes
> 
> "Copeland" Natural Vintage Handmade Leather Watch Strap


That's a handsome strap!! Post pix when you do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

I quite like the strap it came with. Haven’t changed yet but I’m sure I’ll get there at some point.
Like seeing the different combinations. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joeabroad

One just turned up on eBay for $1200. Quite a markup from the original price of $759.


----------



## TgeekB

joeabroad said:


> One just turned up on eBay for $1200. Quite a markup from the original price of $759.


I saw that.
While I love mine, I doubt I would have paid that much.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flaccidaardvark

joeabroad said:


> One just turned up on eBay for $1200. Quite a markup from the original price of $759.


Yikes. I was wondering how much these would go for after selling out. I love mine but $1200 is a bit much.


----------



## JacobC

*Stowa Worn & Wound Partitio Blue*



flaccidaardvark said:


> Yikes. I was wondering how much these would go for after selling out. I love mine but $1200 is a bit much.


I gave a $1,100 watch last year as a gift and I just saw Watch Box selling it for $2,500. The question is more, do you think this LE will sustain that price? I think we're likely to see it settle near $1,000.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flaccidaardvark

*Re: Stowa Worn & Wound Partitio Blue*



JacobC said:


> I gave a $1,100 watch last year as a gift and I just saw Watch Box selling it for $2,500. The question is more, do you think this LE will sustain that price? I think we're likely to see it settle near $1,000.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Taking into consideration how beloved Stowa and the Partitio are and the fact that only 100 of these blue ones exist you are probably correct in your $1k estimation although I don't see these going up for sale very often so maybe that will affect the price as well.


----------



## iggy-th

36 from Thailand


----------



## rainmkr26

Just got my shipping notice! Looks like it will be here Thursday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazanaa

rainmkr26 said:


> Just got my shipping notice! Looks like it will be here Thursday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you in the group of February 25 units?


----------



## rainmkr26

Bazanaa said:


> Are you in the group of February 25 units?


not sure, how do I find out which group I'm in. I ordered before Christmas if that helps.


----------



## Bazanaa

rainmkr26 said:


> Bazanaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in the group of February 25 units?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure, how do I find out which group I'm in. I ordered before Christmas if that helps.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## nfetterly

Seeing this thread way late - that is a beautiful blue color. And I do like the red tip on the seconds hand.


----------



## saalto

nfetterly said:


> Seeing this thread way late - that is a beautiful blue color. And I do like the red tip on the seconds hand.


I found this after the original batch had sold out, so I signed up for the email notification a while back for any additional stock. Got an email this morning, and made sure to place my order immediately. Just checked again and they are showing sold out again, so glad I pulled the trigger.

Sounds like these ship directly from Stowa in Germany, correct? Now I can't wait to get it on the wrist!


----------



## Penfold36

saalto said:


> I found this after the original batch had sold out, so I signed up for the email notification a while back for any additional stock. Got an email this morning, and made sure to place my order immediately. Just checked again and they are showing sold out again, so glad I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sounds like these ship directly from Stowa in Germany, correct? Now I can't wait to get it on the wrist!


I got the email too. When I signed up to receive the alert, I thought it was kind of pointless since it was an LE and was sold out. When I got the email, I was shocked. I clicked on it and checked it out for a minute but didn't have time to purchase at that moment. I was going to revisit a little bit later. By the time I went back, it was gone. Oh well. Glad you got one. Enjoy it!


----------



## rainmkr26

saalto said:


> Sounds like these ship directly from Stowa in Germany, correct?


Yup!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark

saalto said:


> I found this after the original batch had sold out, so I signed up for the email notification a while back for any additional stock. Got an email this morning, and made sure to place my order immediately. Just checked again and they are showing sold out again, so glad I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sounds like these ship directly from Stowa in Germany, correct? Now I can't wait to get it on the wrist!


Yes should be FedEx priority directly from Stowa. Congrats! I wonder if they decided to make a few more or if these are from cancelled orders. I would be curious to know what number you end up getting.


----------



## JacobC

flaccidaardvark said:


> Yes should be FedEx priority directly from Stowa. Congrats! I wonder if they decided to make a few more or if these are from cancelled orders. I would be curious to know what number you end up getting.


Probably canceled orders. Would be very problematic to create more on a numbered series.


----------



## rainmkr26

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Still haven’t gotten shipping notice yet on mine


----------



## subbyy

Same for me however i ordered it last week. I was expecting to receive the estimation and the V.A.T as im in eu. I guess it's normal then ?


----------



## rainmkr26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saalto

I haven't gotten my shipment notification either, but I emailed W&W since they changed the page again and it doesn't have the estimated shipping date anymore. They said they would be shipping in early March.

Once I get it I will be sure to post photos and let you guys know the number.


----------



## rainmkr26

Swapped out the strap today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

rainmkr26 said:


> Swapped out the strap today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great combo right there. Nice choice on the texture.


----------



## Dorian Galt

Just a great, unique watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazanaa

Am I the last one who's waiting? I haven't gotten my shipment notification yet. I hope I can get it in March.


----------



## City74

I got my tracking yesterday (again) and this time it seems it’s on the way. Should be here Monday. I’m anxious to see it even tho I bought a watch while waiting that is taking its spot, I still want to see it


----------



## subbyy

Still waiting aswell unfortunately. Looks like last ones are being shipped, hope to receive a notice before april !


----------



## brav0h0t3l

Also waiting. I was told by Worn and Wound that my watch was supposed to go out last week, but I haven’t received any tracking.


----------



## brav0h0t3l

Just heard back from Worn and Wound, next batch of watches should be going out in the next 2 days!


----------



## City74

brav0h0t3l said:


> Just heard back from Worn and Wound, next batch of watches should be going out in the next 2 days!


After this latest fiasco I wouldn't buy a W&W sponsored watch again. I'd buy a Stowa in a second tho, as this whole thing wasn't their fault. The fault lies with W&W due to them not supplying Stowa with the straps. Stowa has no fault in my eyes.


----------



## TgeekB

City74 said:


> After this latest fiasco I wouldn't buy a W&W sponsored watch again. I'd buy a Stowa in a second tho, as this whole thing wasn't their fault. The fault lies with W&W due to them not supplying Stowa with the straps. Stowa has no fault in my eyes.


Sorry you had a bad experience. Mine was exceptional so hopefully it was just an outlier.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## subbyy

Finally received mine, was a longer ride than i expected but it the end loving the watch. Wasnt a fan of the strap at first but it starting to look nicer when it get a little more worn (you can make this up) and i guess a little dirty. Very original/unique feeling with the pale blue/beige combo. Quality is top notch even for an ending number of the edition like mine, not surprised coming from stowa.


----------



## saalto

I was travelling last week, and my Stowa was finally delivered. Rushed home to open the box, and was immediately glad I jumped on this LE. It was a bit of a pain with the run-around from W&W, but I will say that any time I emailed them I got a quick response at least. My is serial #81 by the way.

Unfortunately for the Stowa, I also bought one of the new Zodiac Aerospace GMT's that were released at Baselworld 2019, so it won't get wrist time for a little bit.


----------



## kakefe

I m very sorry I missed it.. I liked it a lot but I m late.. I hope stowa produce more colored dials from partito line.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

warsh said:


> Got mine for Xmas!
> 
> View attachment 13748525


IMO, that strap makes a world of difference--the watch looks perfect on the new strap. It reminds me of my Omega Barenia Leather strap that is aging beautifully.

The delivered strap makes me think of this:


----------



## subbyy

If you guys have pictures of other straps combo even if you are not very pleased with it, i would love to see them !


----------



## saalto

It would be great to see some other combos, I have been wearing my Blau on a Crown & Buckle Sage Premium NATO. I do actually really like the OEM W&W strap that came with the watch, but I swapped it to one of my vintage Glycine instead.

I love the blue color they chose for the dial, but it is a little trickier to match with a strap than I am used to. I wear almost everything on a Toxic grey NATO, Colareb Leather, or OEM/Strapcode Bracelet. As much as I love grey straps I don't think it suits the pop of color from the dial, and I think it needs something with different tones. I think a light to medium brown would be great, or different subtle tan hue straps.


----------



## Watchowski

#25 on a Gunny leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski

Just got a new strap to match the blue dial better and I feel like it does. DaLuca leather military NATO strap.


----------



## JacobC

Watchowski said:


> #25 on a Gunny leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I know your serial number!!!


----------



## Watchowski

JacobC said:


> Now I know your serial number!!!


Should my watch be afraid? :think:


----------



## khd

Watchowski said:


> Should my watch be afraid? :think:


Haha here's the long answer (including links to multiple previous threads): https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/good-hide-serial-numbers-3994570.html

But the short answer is no, not really :-!


----------



## JacobC

khd said:


> Haha here's the long answer (including links to multiple previous threads): https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/good-hide-serial-numbers-3994570.html
> 
> But the short answer is no, not really :-!


Yeah I'm just trolling cuz I felt snappy


----------



## Caso

Through the glorious MAJESTY that is WUS, I have just bought one of these limited edition beauties from a forum member!! Es wird bald hier sein! This will be my second Stowa, my fourth German watch (but it won't be my last), and my newest in a new direction I've taken of buying smaller diameter watches. Will post pics as soon as it arrives! I've loved looking at all your pics with the different strap arrangements, although I think I'm going to like it on the suede strap W&W designed for it.


----------



## JacobC

Caso said:


> Through the glorious MAJESTY that is WUS, I have just bought one of these limited edition beauties from a forum member!! Es wird bald hier sein! This will be my second Stowa, my fourth German watch (but it won't be my last), and my newest in a new direction I've taken of buying smaller diameter watches. Will post pics as soon as it arrives! I've loved looking at all your pics with the different strap arrangements, although I think I'm going to like it on the suede strap W&W designed for it.


It's a really good looking piece.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Caso

I just received the Partitio Blau LE. In the spirit of die Wiesn (which just began): O'zapft is!!

In a way, with my short time with the watch, the Partitio seems to be a really great distillation of everything you'd want in a classic watch. This blue dial then adds a bit something special to the package. As a fan of Worn & Wound, I really like having one of their designs in my collection.

This is my second Stowa, and I'm every bit as impressed as I am with my Antea KS. The best overall watches come from Germany (in my opinion!), and this is such a great example of why.




























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

